
Turkish police reportedly demanding people unlock phones, show WhatsApp logs - Analemma_
https://twitter.com/DidymaWorks/status/755147973827305473
======
ilostmykeys
Turkey had one last chance this decade to restore sanity. That chance is now
gone and the US and Europe were on the wrong side of history.

